# 3 Blade company/pitch for a Yamaha 50 HP



## Jason Cromwell (Jun 20, 2016)

Recently bought a Beavertail B2 with the stock 3 blade prop from Yamaha. The boat came with a 2 stroke Yamaha 50 HP motor and I wanted to ask if anyone has recommendations on which company to look into so I can buy a new prop. Also the pitch needed. The boat has tabs so no need for the 4 blade.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

I would try a 3 and 4 blade. I have a buddy that is running a 4 blade Power Tech on his B-2 with a 60 Etec. Contact Power Tech for which props would work for your motor/boat setup


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Jason Cromwell said:


> Recently bought a Beavertail B2 with the stock 3 blade prop from Yamaha. The boat came with a 2 stroke Yamaha 50 HP motor and I wanted to ask if anyone has recommendations on which company to look into so I can buy a new prop. Also the pitch needed. The boat has tabs so no need for the 4 blade.


Power Tec is the go to company, will let you exchange until you find the correct one....


----------

